# Cancer Lump Information



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Our male has a lump on his side so I took him to the vet to have it checked out. Turns out it is only histiocytoma - probably from a bug bite. (Thank God!)

The vet had a vet student with him and when he was done examining Argo he let her poke around some on the lump. (before he told her his diagnosis). She pushed on it really hard (which didn't hurt, it's not painful). He immediately jumped on her and told her that if that had been a cancer lump she would have just spread the cancer. 

He said never to push hard on a lump on your animal in case it's cancer. 

I thought I'd share because I know Vizslas tend to get their fair share of lumps & bumps. Treat them gingerly until examined by a medical professional.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

No problem, important info to know!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

MeandMy3 said:


> Thanks for sharing!


2X
If I remember right, it can release histamine into surrounding tissue, or blood stream.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

He said something about it releasing cancer into the surrounding tissue (if indeed it is cancerous)


----------

